
Ask HN: Why are NASA and SpaceX so hellbend on going to mars? - nomadictribe
When we could or should go to the moon which is far closer and therefore easier to colonize and could be used as a jump pad to the rest of the solar system.
======
HoopleHead
Hell-bent

~~~
nomadictribe
Yeah bad typo, thx but I was too late for the editing party

